

Youtube hasn't had dislikes for 2 days - FramesPerSushi

If you go to any video on Youtube right now, you'll see there are 0 dislikes. The bar is 100% green. A while ago they switched dislikes on the rating bar from bright red to a subtle gray, making all the ratings look a lot more positive. Are they just having technical difficulties right now, or could they be easing into an only positive feedback system?
======
Zarel
Since no other commenter has mentioned it, I figure I should mention that I'm
also not seeing any dislikes.

But since other commenters do see dislikes, I think it's more likely technical
difficulties than an attempt to phase into an only-likes system.

------
mosqutip
I'm on YouTube right now, and there are certainly dislikes on videos.

------
mcintyre1994
I had this issue yesterday, and a few people I spoke to did too, while others
didn't. No issue now though.

------
ersoft
Maybe they are doing some kind of A/B testing, for going on an only possitive
feedback.

------
kimagure
in my case i still have dislikes in my videos, but i'm subscribed to videos
with very low viewcounts anyways (a week-old video will only get 200-800 views
in most of the videos in my subs)

------
nanofortnight
Not reproducible here.

